# applying for EOI



## elasmo1

Hey Everyone,

Just a very quick question with regards to somethings Jenswater commented on, in another post.

Is it possible to apply for an EOI (I am around 115 points) and then to go to NZ and enter on a visitors visa and look around at prospective employers, chat to them in person etc..

Would the immigration officials at the port of entry know that you had submitted an EOI and could they deny you entry based on this?

All my experience from the American system indicates that this may prove to be a treacherous decision.

ANY help on the subject would be most useful, thanks!


----------



## topcat83

elasmo1 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just a very quick question with regards to somethings Jenswater commented on, in another post.
> 
> Is it possible to apply for an EOI (I am around 115 points) and then to go to NZ and enter on a visitors visa and look around at prospective employers, chat to them in person etc..
> 
> Would the immigration officials at the port of entry know that you had submitted an EOI and could they deny you entry based on this?
> 
> All my experience from the American system indicates that this may prove to be a treacherous decision.
> 
> ANY help on the subject would be most useful, thanks!


There are certainly people who have done that - and I can't see it being a problem. 

However, with 115 points you're on a borderline acceptance anyway. I think you'd be better visiting before you submit your EOI - and just say you're over on a holiday, and using it as an opportunity to see if it's the kind of place you'd like to live.


----------



## elasmo1

*Eoi*



topcat83 said:


> There are certainly people who have done that - and I can't see it being a problem.
> 
> However, with 115 points you're on a borderline acceptance anyway. I think you'd be better visiting before you submit your EOI - and just say you're over on a holiday, and using it as an opportunity to see if it's the kind of place you'd like to live.


thanks for that advice Topcat, I've already been to NZ 2 years ago and absolutely loved it. It has everything that I was looking for in a country, but yes I agree, maybe I should get over there and meet a few potential employers and see what is really happening. I'm already in email contact with one marine institute and I guess if something was to potentially come up, I could submit my EOI online whilst there on the visitors visa?

Paul


----------



## topcat83

elasmo1 said:


> thanks for that advice Topcat, I've already been to NZ 2 years ago and absolutely loved it. It has everything that I was looking for in a country, but yes I agree, maybe I should get over there and meet a few potential employers and see what is really happening. I'm already in email contact with one marine institute and I guess if something was to potentially come up, I could submit my EOI online whilst there on the visitors visa?
> 
> Paul


Yes, that would work. And with a job offer you'd have those extra important points too.


----------



## JBY

elasmo1 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Just a very quick question with regards to somethings Jenswater commented on, in another post.
> 
> Is it possible to apply for an EOI (I am around 115 points) and then to go to NZ and enter on a visitors visa and look around at prospective employers, chat to them in person etc..
> 
> Would the immigration officials at the port of entry know that you had submitted an EOI and could they deny you entry based on this?
> 
> All my experience from the American system indicates that this may prove to be a treacherous decision.
> 
> ANY help on the subject would be most useful, thanks!


Can you elaborate on your experience with the american system ? Did you apply for DV lottery online which caused you trouble to get a visa later ?


----------



## elasmo1

*Eoi*



JBY said:


> Can you elaborate on your experience with the american system ? Did you apply for DV lottery online which caused you trouble to get a visa later ?


Not at all, I came to the USA through another visa..... I was elaborating to how the American Dept of Homeland security and USCIS works, I think it's always healthy to be super cautious when it comes to immigration matters!


----------



## JBY

elasmo1 said:


> Not at all, I came to the USA through another visa..... I was elaborating to how the American Dept of Homeland security and USCIS works, I think it's always healthy to be super cautious when it comes to immigration matters!


agreed, these days you have to count & calculate each and everystep, you never know you might get a visa rejected over the smallest thing or decision you made even out of curiosity (like an EOI in your case). 

I hate visa restrictions, wish we had one-world open borders. One can dream..


----------



## elasmo1

*Eoi*



JBY said:


> agreed, these days you have to count & calculate each and everystep, you never know you might get a visa rejected over the smallest thing or decision you made even out of curiosity (like an EOI in your case).
> 
> I hate visa restrictions, wish we had one-world open borders. One can dream..


I actually looked again at the points indicator on the NZ website and found that my score was 140 after inputting my qualifications (no idea what I was inputting before to get 115!) so I'm not sure if that MAY change things somewhat?

Paul


----------



## topcat83

elasmo1 said:


> I actually looked again at the points indicator on the NZ website and found that my score was 140 after inputting my qualifications (no idea what I was inputting before to get 115!) so I'm not sure if that MAY change things somewhat?
> 
> Paul


140 would mean that you are VERY likely to be selected from the EOI pool sooner rather than later.... Good luck!


----------



## shooterspalace

Dear Seniors,

My total point is 120

-Age: 30.5 years - 25 points
-Qualification: B.Sc. Computer Science from Bangalore University,India (3 years degree) - 50 Points (as in level 7 in NZQF)
-Bonus Points for recognized Qualifications in an absolute area of skill shortage - 10 Points
-6.5 years IT work Experience - 20 Points
-Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of absolute skill shortage - 15 Points

Now, I am going to submit EOI Online within 2 days. Please guide me to make some decisions on the following issues.

*English Language Ability:*

My medium of Education (B.Sc.) was in English. But right now I do not have any letter from University mentioning that the medium of Education is English and I am good at English. It could help me to select the following option in the EOI Form.

** Study for a Recognized qualification conducted Entirely in English*

On the other hand, I have IELTS Band Score Overall 6.0 which will be expired in Dec'2011 . If I declare IELTS in EOI then I have to have overall 6.5.

Now, is it possible to select the above Bold Option If I show later my B.Sc. Certificate, Transcript and other Documents in support of that?

Or, I have to select -

** None of the Above Option*

I also attached the screen print for your convenience.

What can I do now in this section while filling up EOI Form?

*Principal Applicant's Recognized Work Experience:*

In this section, I am confused about option *G4 *. It is mentioned below.

*"Please indicate the total number of years of work experience in an identified future growth area. You need to note that work experience in an identified future growth area only qualifies for bonus points if you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area."*

Here what they meant *" Current Skill Employment"* ? My local current skill employment or Current Skill Employment at New Zealand?
(I do not have any offer letter or current skill employment in NZ)

( Screen Print is attached)

What should I do in this option?


Please advice me.


Thanks and regards

Shooter


----------



## elasmo1

*Eoi*

hey Shooter, 

I think topcat or some other moderator will be able to advice you better on your questions than me, but just for more information, I tentatively filled out the online EOI yesterday (just saved a draft at the moment) and realized that I misinterpreted one on the questions on the quick check which means I ended up with 130 points for the EOI. 

So maybe that trip down under to talk to prospective employers will be needed after all, ah well 

Paul






shooterspalace said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> My total point is 120
> 
> -Age: 30.5 years - 25 points
> -Qualification: B.Sc. Computer Science from Bangalore University,India (3 years degree) - 50 Points (as in level 7 in NZQF)
> -Bonus Points for recognized Qualifications in an absolute area of skill shortage - 10 Points
> -6.5 years IT work Experience - 20 Points
> -Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of absolute skill shortage - 15 Points
> 
> Now, I am going to submit EOI Online within 2 days. Please guide me to make some decisions on the following issues.
> 
> *English Language Ability:*
> 
> My medium of Education (B.Sc.) was in English. But right now I do not have any letter from University mentioning that the medium of Education is English and I am good at English. It could help me to select the following option in the EOI Form.
> 
> ** Study for a Recognized qualification conducted Entirely in English*
> 
> On the other hand, I have IELTS Band Score Overall 6.0 which will be expired in Dec'2011 . If I declare IELTS in EOI then I have to have overall 6.5.
> 
> Now, is it possible to select the above Bold Option If I show later my B.Sc. Certificate, Transcript and other Documents in support of that?
> 
> Or, I have to select -
> 
> ** None of the Above Option*
> 
> I also attached the screen print for your convenience.
> 
> What can I do now in this section while filling up EOI Form?
> 
> *Principal Applicant's Recognized Work Experience:*
> 
> In this section, I am confused about option *G4 *. It is mentioned below.
> 
> *"Please indicate the total number of years of work experience in an identified future growth area. You need to note that work experience in an identified future growth area only qualifies for bonus points if you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area."*
> 
> Here what they meant *" Current Skill Employment"* ? My local current skill employment or Current Skill Employment at New Zealand?
> (I do not have any offer letter or current skill employment in NZ)
> 
> ( Screen Print is attached)
> 
> What should I do in this option?
> 
> 
> Please advice me.
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Shooter


----------



## mgn_v

*Eoi*



elasmo1 said:


> hey Shooter,
> 
> I think topcat or some other moderator will be able to advice you better on your questions than me, but just for more information, I tentatively filled out the online EOI yesterday (just saved a draft at the moment) and realized that I misinterpreted one on the questions on the quick check which means I ended up with 130 points for the EOI.
> 
> So maybe that trip down under to talk to prospective employers will be needed after all, ah well
> 
> Paul


Hello All,

I have drafted the EOI with the help of this forum. I have few queries regarding the work experience.

Out of 8.5 years, I have changed 4 companies and now i'm in the 5th company. First 3 companies are closed, but i have relieving letters and offer letters. While filling the application, there are few fields such as Email, website, phone, contact name and work experience recognition.

Can i fill these fields with my colleague details who were worked with me during that tenure? 
Do I need to leave blank the website field, if i give my colleague details?

And work experience, should i enter my roles and responsibilities with the technologies or only technologies which i used?

I have ACS letter with ANZSCO code. Can I mention the ACS reference number under the work experience section? Will it have any negative impacts or added advantage for EOI?

I hope, experts would have better vision about these queries.

Please help me out to proceed further.

Thanks in Advance,
Mgn


----------



## JBY

Hi All, 

I need help, i am filling out my EOI, currently i get 145 Points ( i only get 145 if i claim the bonus points related to my qualification )

But here's my problem about the Bonus points: The title of My Degree is Bachelor of Business Administration (COMPUTER APPLICATIONS) , it is basically a mix of 50% business 50% Computer from highly recognized University in India. 

My work experience is 6 years in an area of absolute shortage + long term (ICT Professional). 

My question is, can i claim the Bonus points with this qualification (Bachelor of Business Administration Computer Applications ? ) 

According to the NZ EOI website (link below), on the 4th Column beside ICT PRofessionals it says " Degree must be in computer science , information systems & Information Technology" , can my degree be qualified as such ? Really need your help thanks !!

http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/063ECB35-F5D5-44D8-8325-7041A727A9D5/0/INZ1093.pdf


----------



## topcat83

JBY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help, i am filling out my EOI, currently i get 145 Points ( i only get 145 if i claim the bonus points related to my qualification )
> 
> But here's my problem about the Bonus points: The title of My Degree is Bachelor of Business Administration (COMPUTER APPLICATIONS) , it is basically a mix of 50% business 50% Computer from highly recognized University in India.
> 
> My work experience is 6 years in an area of absolute shortage + long term (ICT Professional).
> 
> My question is, can i claim the Bonus points with this qualification (Bachelor of Business Administration Computer Applications ? )
> 
> According to the NZ EOI website (link below), on the 4th Column beside ICT PRofessionals it says " Degree must be in computer science , information systems & Information Technology" , can my degree be qualified as such ? Really need your help thanks !!
> 
> http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/063ECB35-F5D5-44D8-8325-7041A727A9D5/0/INZ1093.pdf


I claimed points with an unnamed degree that was a mixture of IT and Earth Sciences. I provided a copy of the academic statement that listed the modules that were covered. I guess that's similar to your situation?


----------



## JBY

topcat83 said:


> I claimed points with an unnamed degree that was a mixture of IT and Earth Sciences. I provided a copy of the academic statement that listed the modules that were covered. I guess that's similar to your situation?


Yes it is similar situation, and did the New Zealand immigration accept your degree as valid for an ICT Profession and gave you the necessary points ? 


thanks.


----------



## topcat83

JBY said:


> Yes it is similar situation, and did the New Zealand immigration accept your degree as valid for an ICT Profession and gave you the necessary points ?
> 
> 
> thanks.


They did. It's all I had apart from a few courses I'd attended while on the job. So hopefully they haven't changed their criteria.


----------



## JBY

topcat83 said:


> They did. It's all I had apart from a few courses I'd attended while on the job. So hopefully they haven't changed their criteria.


thanks so much for your reply topcat ! its v helpful. 

I guess i'll go ahead and see how it goes. i'll still filling up the EOI making sure its all right. I just hope they aren't very particular these days!


----------

